# Decision Time



## fxst (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, We have decided to go with a direct vent fireplace and have narrowed it down to Regency P36, Napoleon GD36ntr or a GD70 starlite. Natural gas, really want ceramic glass for heat and its going in a living room/kitchen area about 450 square feet, 8ft ceilings. GD70 is almost out of the budget but could happen if it looks like the overall best option.  Anybody have any feedback to offer on these or maybe another unit in between 1000-2500 dollars?  Thanks, Mike


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 8, 2011)

The Napolean units use standing pilots still... That's $10-$15 a month on your gas bill.

Some comparable models for the brands I Know would be the

Heatilator Novus nXt NNXT4236I
Heat & Glo 6000CL-IPI

Also the Heatilator Caliber nXt CNXT4236I

I think there is more prominence of Heatilater dealers in the Chicago area, so you might have better luck finding a dealer for that brand.

Otherwise those 3 look like nice fireplaces. Not a huge fan of the giant metal louvered look on the GD36NTR. Too much metal is exposed on the Napoleon units. At least Regency shows a really sharp looking door on the page for the P36, much better than Napoleons web pictures.


----------



## fxst (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,  Good to know about the standing pilot light...$$$$$   I dont care for the louvers either but since I really want heat I thought they might help put more heat into the room?  The problem is Ive noticed when shopping around here is conflicting info on btus, room size requirements and a general lack of knowledge about the products people are selling, huge price differences-  and some places dont want to show you any thing middle of the road to fit your needs and budget.  Its getting a little confuseing. I even had a salesperson tell me that ALL d.v. gas fireplaces have ceramic glass. I will look at yout suggestions meanwhile I would appreciate opinions and ideas. Maybe some one even has a recommendation for a place to shop in northern Illinois area?   Thanks, Mike


----------



## Garjan111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Me, I like standing pilots. They are easy to diagnose, doesn't cost as much to fix, keeps your fireplace from spewing cold air out when not in use, keeps the bees, bugs ect. out in the summer. Of course you can turn it off anytime you want to. I like to leave it on the 3-4 months when it's real cold then turn it off the rest of the year maybe back on when the bees come around. 

That money you spend on gas for the pilot will pay for it self by stopping the cold drafts in cold weather. I sold electronic ignition for about 5 years and as far as I'm concerned it was the biggest mistake. I could put anything in my own house and you know what I put in. 

Gary


----------



## Fake coal burner (Apr 11, 2011)

Agreed on standing pilots just turn them down if adjustable. No batteries to buy or power outage problems.  Gas cook stove is electronic power out grab the matches to light top burners. They can keep it.


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm pro pilot light myself.  I also sell the Regency line at our shop..(not outside of my sales area though).  The P36 is the bread and butter of the Regency line up.  Nice flame pattern, excellent efficiency, great tech support and warranty (from the dealers point of view)  Napoleon, while a decent product always just seemed like on of those lines that anyone with a BAC (Local distributor) Catalogue could be a dealer for.  I'd also look at the dealers your purchasing from.  Thats just about as important as the fireplace itself.


----------



## fxst (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies- We have decided that we want a regency p36 or the bellavista b36xt. The bellavista has a nice big viewing area and we saw the p36, bellavista 41xt and 36 xt. We really liked the 41 but it will be too big by the time its finished out with cabinet and mantel. the bellavista 36 threw a lot of heat with the ceramic glass and p36 was nice also but has a lower profile view area.  checked prices around and all are close and seem nice. The shop closest to me did not have any regency on display to see but price was a little lower than others and also has a deal where the will come out for some bucks and inspect my install and fire it up to make sure I did it right. I kind of like that.... What do you guys think? Any feedback on the bella vista 36xt???
Should I be concerned that they are a dealer but dont display any?  all they had on display were mendota...They are real close like 4 miles away, They other places are 15 miles opposite directions.  Thanks, Mike


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll say that the Bellavista is an amazing fireplace with a huge view and a great flame. I'll get one in my showroom one of these days.  I'd go with the guy who offered to have a tech come out for a fee to check your install after.  Thats a great service.  We offer the same thing here. $65 to check your install out.


----------



## fxst (May 15, 2011)

Hi, Just wanted to thank everyone for their input and ideas.  Our new Regency bellavista 36xt arrived last week, and it looks really looks nice, It has a really large view of the fire and appears to be very well made. Install starts this week.  Thanks again very much,  Mike


----------



## Fsappo (May 17, 2011)

Enjoy the fireplace Mike.  You got an awesome one.  We're here if you have any questions.


----------

